
GAlculator – Geometric Algebra Pocket Calculator - alex_hirner
https://enkimute.github.io/ganja.js/examples/galculator.html
======
adamnemecek
The author of this is also behind the bivector community
[https://bivector.net/](https://bivector.net/)

Join the discord [https://discord.gg/vGY6pPk](https://discord.gg/vGY6pPk).

Check out a demo [https://observablehq.com/@enkimute/animated-
orbits](https://observablehq.com/@enkimute/animated-orbits)

~~~
krick
Wow, this site is beautiful. Not something I often see around such topics.
Actually, not something I often see in general.

------
einpoklum
I thought the item would be about this galculator:

[http://galculator.mnim.org/](http://galculator.mnim.org/)

~~~
nsb1
Me too. This is my desktop calculator of choice.

~~~
app4soft
Me too!

------
theogravity
Couldn't figure out how to do the right paren when trying to follow the first
example. Selecting the left paren just adds another left. I only see a left
paren on the keypad and not a right.

~~~
simcop2387
Might be a randering error. Its directly below the left paren and directly to
the right of the equals for me.

~~~
theogravity
Ah, thanks. Turns out I had to expand the height of my browser. Odd that the
page doesn't scroll (I'm guessing it's meant for mobile as a first class
citizen, while desktop is second).

------
20after4
It's annoying that I can't use my keyboard and there doesn't appear to be a
backspace? ...

~~~
kps
Can't read most of the text because the calculator is on top of it.

Also, it's not a pocket calculator.

------
erwincoumans
1/0 = Inf1e1n1e1ty find/replace all bug or intentional joke?

------
bishalb
The vibration on keypress on mobile is annoying

